# Do salt baths help platies?



## tammy4783 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey all,

i have a platy who's a bit poorly. are salt baths any use to them, or is it just the mollies that love the salt?

Tam


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I wouldn't do a salt bath unless you have a good reason. If a fish is "doing poorly" let's try to figure out what's wrong. Give us as much information about your aquarium as you can. Size, water parameters such as PH, hardness, how long has it been set up? Maybe we can help.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, exactly what ron said. Btw, platies (like most livebearers) like a little salt in they're water but platies do just fine without it.

Also, even if the bath worked then it would have to be in there for a bit. Most people think a 2 minute dip is going to kill parasites and all, that's untrue. It would take a lot longer for most things like that to die, very untrue.


----------

